# Electricity bills



## outback (Aug 10, 2020)

I couldn't find an existing thread on the topic after a search so I thought I'd create a thread on what is everyone's monthly/quarterly electricity bills?

Reason for the thread is to work out if there are better electricity deals out there and if anyone has some helpful hints or advice for reducing bills.

If you could add what reptile you own that would be helpful, I think that turtles probably cost the most to keep as they require water heater, basking light, uvb light, air bubbles and filter to run.

Now obviously bill totals will include every other appliance you run in the house such as computer, TV, fridge etc. but I think we would all probably have a similar setup in terms of appliances.

My monthly electricity bill is just under $200, I have turtles. Keeping in mind also that I have a pond pump running for about 12 hours in the pond out back, so take away the pond pump and it would probably be closer to $140-$150 a month.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Aug 11, 2020)

Get solar panels. Before I got solar 3 years ago my bill was around $900/quarter.... now my bill is non-existent... My last statement was $347 in credit.


----------



## Shaughan (Aug 11, 2020)

Solar is the way i have 10 tanks 4 lizards 2 snakes 1 frog tank and 1 turtle tank and 2 6ft fish tanks plus all the normal house hold running stuff and i pay nothing 
I'm planning on getting more lizards snakes and a salt water tank next and my bill still won't change
So solar is the go


----------



## Herpetology (Aug 11, 2020)

Flaviemys purvisi said:


> Get solar panels. Before I got solar 3 years ago my bill was around $900/quarter.... now my bill is non-existent... My last statement was $347 in credit.





Shaughan said:


> Solar is the way i have 10 tanks 4 lizards 2 snakes 1 frog tank and 1 turtle tank and 2 6ft fish tanks plus all the normal house hold running stuff and i pay nothing
> I'm planning on getting more lizards snakes and a salt water tank next and my bill still won't change
> So solar is the go



But how much did u spend on the panels? And how many panels do u 2 have? I’m moving to a house that has like 8 panels soon


----------



## Shaggers89 (Aug 11, 2020)

Solar is the way to go sent down 750 a quarter solar panels installed last bill was at 250 in credit 
setup at my place is 10 panels


----------



## Shaughan (Aug 11, 2020)

I spent 5and a half on my solar setup and it works great but next year I'm buying a property and im putting a massive 37kw system on it and it's going to cost $25000 but it's full of grid no mains just what the sun and wind can give me is what I will have


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Aug 11, 2020)

Herptology said:


> But how much did u spend on the panels? And how many panels do u 2 have? I’m moving to a house that has like 8 panels soon


I got a $12,000 6.4KW System (22 × 290 watt panels - their top of the line ones made in Singapore) through solarhart... on 48 months interest free. It's basically no excuse really these days to say that solar isn't an affordable option.


----------



## Herpetology (Aug 11, 2020)

Flaviemys purvisi said:


> I got a $12,000 6.4KW System (22 × 290 watt panels - their top of the line ones made in Singapore) through solarhart... on 48 months interest free. It's basically no excuse really these days to say that solar isn't an affordable option.



Wow 22 dayum

How much of that 12000 did the solar panels pay for?


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Aug 11, 2020)

the system pays for itself in no time. Soon I'll be getting a battery installed, my system is already battery ready.


----------



## Herpetology (Aug 11, 2020)

Flaviemys purvisi said:


> the system pays for itself in no time. Soon I'll be getting a battery installed, my system is already battery ready.


I was looking at tesla battery haha
Very fancy shmancy


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Aug 11, 2020)

Herptology said:


> I was looking at tesla battery haha
> Very fancy shmancy


I'm waiting for the price to come down a bit... 3 years ago when my system was installed, the batteries were $18,000.


----------



## Shaggers89 (Aug 12, 2020)

Flaviemys purvisi said:


> the system pays for itself in no time. Soon I'll be getting a battery installed, my system is already battery ready.


Mines battery ready as well and im seriously considering having one installed


----------



## dragonlover1 (Aug 12, 2020)

We have 21 dragons,8 pythons and 5 skinks in the house. ( the lacies are outside ) I spent $10K on 19 x 270W panels and $6.5K on a battery and I still get a $500+ bill every quarter. No A/C, no dishwasher , no dryer
I had to pay extra to get the battery setup as backup power and it runs 1 power point which is the fridge because it is full of rats etc. Last time we had a blackout the fridge only lasted 3 hours with everything else in the house turned off.
Needless to say I'm not real impressed


----------



## outback (Aug 12, 2020)

dragonlover1 said:


> We have 21 dragons,8 pythons and 5 skinks in the house. ( the lacies are outside ) I spent $10K on 19 x 270W panels and $6.5K on a battery and I still get a $500+ bill every quarter. No A/C, no dishwasher , no dryer
> I had to pay extra to get the battery setup as backup power and it runs 1 power point which is the fridge because it is full of rats etc. Last time we had a blackout the fridge only lasted 3 hours with everything else in the house turned off.
> Needless to say I'm not real impressed



Whats your average kw hour generated from your system? And are the panels orientated north facing?


----------



## dragonlover1 (Aug 12, 2020)

According to the bill I received today I am generating 2KW per day and yes the panels face north, 10 on the angle roof and 9 on the flat roof of the verandah ( the salesman told me it only increases the performance by 1-2% to lift the angle so the extra expense isn't worth the increase)
The worst part is they charge 37cents per KW but only pay 6cents for what I generate. So a tip for future players is do NOT get a grid tied system, you want 1 that feeds into your house first and then buys in any extra needed last


----------



## Kate91 (Aug 12, 2020)

Only have 1 spotted python, heat mat, heat lamp (5watt mat, 40watt globe), thermostat, extension cord. 
Got my 1st bill since having her and come to $262 (no discounts) for 3 months. No solar.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Aug 13, 2020)

I have 22 panels facing north... generate way more than I use in a day. Ergon called me yesterday to tell me I'm over $450 in credit now and wanted to know what I wanted done with the $$.


----------



## Shaggers89 (Aug 13, 2020)

Flaviemys purvisi said:


> I have 22 panels facing north... generate way more than I use in a day. Ergon called me yesterday to tell me I'm over $450 in credit now and wanted to know what I wanted done with the $$.


same here i've only got 10 panels facing north and with the animals and me i'm pretty much constantly in credit last check i was 550 in credit. or you can go the way my grandfather did up a miniture hydro electric generator in the creek that runs through his property.


----------



## Diggit (Aug 14, 2020)

I thought all systems feed into your home and you only pay for the extra required? Im looking at getting an installation done so keen on this thread. Cheers


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Aug 14, 2020)

This is my System, Got it through Solar Hart, 22X290 watt REC Solar panels. They are frikkin AWESOME. ALL facing north, slightly North-East.




This lot of panels doesn't even take up 1/4 of my entire available roof space. Pity I wasn't allowed to cover the entire house! They are not shaded at all throughout the day except by any cloud cover.





The inverter is positioned perfectly on the southern side of the house by the back (laundry door). It never receives sunlight so is cool all the time even in summer.


[doublepost=1597364902,1597359994][/doublepost]


dragonlover1 said:


> We have 21 dragons,8 pythons and 5 skinks in the house. ( the lacies are outside ) I spent $10K on 19 x 270W panels and $6.5K on a battery and I still get a $500+ bill every quarter. No A/C, no dishwasher , no dryer
> I had to pay extra to get the battery setup as backup power and it runs 1 power point which is the fridge because it is full of rats etc. Last time we had a blackout the fridge only lasted 3 hours with everything else in the house turned off.
> Needless to say I'm not real impressed


Something doesn't sound right there... the system isn't operating correctly or your panels need a serious clean. I get up on the roof once a fortnight with an extendable soft bristle broom and electric leaf blower and remove the layer of dust from my panels. Solar panels create a lot of static electricity and any dust in the air is attracted to them and if you haven't had a decent shower of rain in a while they'll be filthy and likely covered in dust and bird excrement. I keep mine looking like brand new and they operate superbly. They're not a "install and forget" thing, they need to be maintained and a lot more often than the suggested "once a year" spin. When on my roof cleaning my panels I often look at my neighbour's panels and think they wouldn't be generating any electricity at all, they haven't been touched since they were installed in 2012 and would need about 10 litres of industrial degreaser and truck wash sprayed on them and a powerful gurney to clean them up. 

The tiniest film of dust/dirt on the solar panels can reduce their output by 10% so you definitely want to keep them shiny clean.


----------



## Shaggers89 (Aug 14, 2020)

Flaviemys purvisi said:


> This is my System, Got it through Solar Hart, 22X290 watt REC Solar panels. They are frikkin AWESOME. ALL facing north, slightly North-East.
> View attachment 329747
> View attachment 329748
> 
> ...


exactly i clean mine fornightly as well. Still like as new as they day they were installed. My inverters the same on the wall near the laundry door doesnt get hot either. Solars worked so well for me i'm looking at installing more panels sadly max i can install is 22 (not allowed to fill up the roof with them lol) might also get a battery installed at the same time might be a expense but its one that has saved me about about 100 times the cash i spent to get them installed in electricity bills its been great


----------



## dragonlover1 (Aug 14, 2020)

I wish my roof was as big as yours Kev, I'd have more panels for sure.
As for cleaning them I can't do it, I'm the wrong side of 60 and riddled with arthritis so I can't climb a ladder anymore. I did ask the guy who replaced the inverter ( which died after a blackout ) if he knew anyone who cleaned them and he just laughed at me, I can't find anyone who will clean them for me.
Just out of curiosity, why can't you cover your roof with panels? Is that a Qld. thing? Down here I see some huge systems


----------



## Shaggers89 (Aug 14, 2020)

For me it was the biggest package the company I went through had. As of recently ive been looking into adding more panels and apparently (yet to do more checking) its the way the solar panels are fixed to my roof ad the way my roof is built (how much of that is true and how much of it is bollocks i dont know) normally do my panels when i get up to do the gutters. and im not familar of anyone that does solar cleaning so ids did some quick checking for you based on your location. 
*Westside Gutter & Solar Panel Cleaning Parramatta*
*Complete Gutter, Pressure & Solar Panel Cleaning Inner West*
*All Sydney Gutter Vacuum - Gutter and Solar Panel Cleaning*
those three might be an idea to check into


----------



## outback (Aug 14, 2020)

Shaggers89 said:


> For me it was the biggest package the company I went through had. As of recently ive been looking into adding more panels and apparently (yet to do more checking) its the way the solar panels are fixed to my roof ad the way my roof is built (how much of that is true and how much of it is bollocks i dont know) normally do my panels when i get up to do the gutters. and im not familar of anyone that does solar cleaning so ids did some quick checking for you based on your location.
> *Westside Gutter & Solar Panel Cleaning Parramatta*
> *Complete Gutter, Pressure & Solar Panel Cleaning Inner West*
> *All Sydney Gutter Vacuum - Gutter and Solar Panel Cleaning*
> those three might be an idea to check into



Is your roof a colourbond sheet roof? Your rafters and battens would not be able to handle as much weight as a hip roof with tiles, the centers between rafters would be spaced too far apart, its an engineering issue, you'd have to rip off the sheets and add more props to the roof to handle any additional weight wouldn't be worth the effort.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Aug 14, 2020)

dragonlover1 said:


> Just out of curiosity, why can't you cover your roof with panels? Is that a Qld. thing? Down here I see some huge systems


This was the largest system I was legally allowed to install for private residential use.


----------

